# How to start?



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

1 year old puppy we have, and would like to start agility with him. Does anyone have any tips or advice? We are looking at places and calling. But is it too late for him to start now?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Never too late.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Kaiser is around 1.5 yrs old and a rescue so no training until I got him 6 months ago and we are starting our first agility class on June 9th. I agree it's never too late although I don't have any tips since we're also just starting out.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's not to late. At 1 year old, he shouldn't be jumping yet anyways because he's not full grown but you can start foundation, teaching him to jump over low bars, to weave, etc. Not in your area so can't suggest any trainers.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jax08 said:


> It's not to late. At 1 year old, he shouldn't be jumping yet anyways because he's not full grown...


^What she said. Many agility classes won't take dogs younger than a year old anyway. Some places will offer agility classes designed for younger dogs, or foundation classes that don't do a lot on the obstacles, and work mostly on handling skills, which would be safe at any age, but those classes may be harder to find. 

If you've never done agility before and don't really know what you're doing I'd just make sure he has basic OB skills, has been well socialized, and introduce him to a variety of surfaces so he can build confidence. 

A search on the Association of Pet Dog Trainers website ( Dog Trainer Search ) should have a lot of hits in your area - I don't think you'll have any trouble finding a place that offers agility classes.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Not even close to being too late! Things you can work on are the socialization and basic obedience...

But you really then need to locate a good set of classes or a club you can join to start up agility officially!


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Recommend you go to cleanrun.com online and go to the events section of the web site. It allows you to search on trainers and clubs (and I did a quick look typing Chicago in key words and IL the state... there were many trainers listed so check them out on line or give them a call/ask to come watch a class without you dog and see if you like the style. Also on this site you can search on trials in your area... go watch one ... often times teachers and clubs have fliers at the check in desk... or if you see any GSDs competing or a handler that looks like they have a great connection with their dog, you can ask them where they train.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Good advice from Lysa- go watch a trial. While my first trail was an AKC one, and I had not problem finding someone to ask questions of- I've heard that CPE trials are _way_ more laid back and friendly. So you might find a CPE trail and go check it out. You're likely to get a lot of your questions answered.

As to age- I started my GSD in agility slightly before she turned 5.


----------



## CindyT (Jul 15, 2008)

Not too late at all! I am originally from Chicago and trained with a GREAT trainer, Anne Riba at Apex Agility. You can Google it. Good luck!


----------



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

How serious do you want to go with agility? Are you wanting to actually compete and get Champion titles, or just a few competitions here and there and more for fun? It all depends on how far you are willing to go..
I would get some clicker agility books and ones that base it off positive reinforcement training. Never ever get a trainer that uses force in agility, or it can create a permanent resentment towards the game. Reason I said game, is because agility should be all play-based! It's fun and your goals should never be put over your dog. Over training or having a bad attitude when your dog does the course wrong will never give you good results. Dogs can really sense when we are having frustrations with them during training. 
You first want to start off with a good foundation class. Foundation classes are usually games that involve attention, back end awareness, walking on boards on the ground, buja boards, and some obedience. Some foundation classes involve going through simple chutes and tunnels, some don't, but foundation classes usually never have jumps (unless they just walk through a jump with no height on it to socialize a dog to the equipment, but contacts are not found in foundation classes from what I have seen) or sequences. Once you complete those, you can go on to beginner, intermediate, advanced, etc. A lot of trainers also have shorter classes based on jumping or handling or other things you may need help with.
If you just plan on doing back yard agility, you can still get equipment, it doesn't have to be to competition standard but as long as it is safe. Books can also give you your own foundation things you can do at home, such as Click and Play Agility..
Good luck!!


----------



## slefferd (Jan 11, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> It's not to late. At 1 year old, he shouldn't be jumping yet anyways because he's not full grown but you can start foundation, teaching him to jump over low bars, to weave, etc. Not in your area so can't suggest any trainers.


When you say he shouldnt be jumping. Does this mean at all? My dog jumps up into the truck and out of the truck.
Also, Ive read that they shouldnt run too much as a pup. Mine plays fetch in the yard and runs at the dog park. is this kind of behavior ok?


----------



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

slefferd said:


> When you say he shouldnt be jumping. Does this mean at all? My dog jumps up into the truck and out of the truck.
> Also, Ive read that they shouldnt run too much as a pup. Mine plays fetch in the yard and runs at the dog park. is this kind of behavior ok?



Maggieroselee and I had a talk about this before on youtube. Have you ever seen Glory as a puppy hiking in the Poconos a few miles when she was only a few months old? We have come to the conclusion that we think breeders just say things that too much running or going up the stairs could lead to dysplasia because that will make it seem like the owner's fault and not the breeder's when breeder's forget that dysplatic dogs are also affected greatly by their genetics not just exercise level. 
I think puppies should be allowed to run and play as much as they want until they feel tuckered out and tired. Because when they are tired they usually chill for a bit or lag behind. You have to read their body language. Also there is a big difference of exercising a dog on natural terrain and concrete. You wouldn't want a puppy to really run on concrete..or jump on it. 
As for jumping, I think someone with more experience should answer that, but I hope your exercise question was somewhat answered. :crazy:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I am not the most schooled person on this topic, but I can't recall anyone ever explicitly saying not to jump a puppy because of HD. My take was that you don't jump them because their growth plates are not closed, and therefore you could cause premature bone breakdown (which is not really HD).


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wildo said:


> I am not the most schooled person on this topic, but I can't recall anyone ever explicitly saying not to jump a puppy because of HD. My take was that you don't jump them because their growth plates are not closed, and therefore you could cause premature bone breakdown (which is not really HD).


I think the original comment was about how some breeders say don't exercise your puppy or let it do stairs or it will get Hip Dysplasia. 

Since I believe that HD is primarily genetic this is a clever way for a poor breeder to blame the new puppy owner when the pup comes up lame from Hip Dysplasia. Specially when the truth is in the GENES the breeder is responsible for.....

Otherwise, Wildo is right that the high impact from REAL high jumping and repetitive exercise on hard surfaces can do a different type of damage that may affect the growth plates. But NORMAL exercise (and that can be alot of exercise) won't cause this.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks MRL- I guess I overlooked the initial comment regarding that.


----------



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

That's one of my favorite videos!!


----------

